# Anyone Riding Thursday?



## WillPower10x (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm new here. I'm going to catch the snow on Thursday at one of the southern VT mountains.  

Figured I'd see if anyone wants to ride.

I'm from Brookfield, CT.


----------



## justinmitchell (Apr 16, 2018)

I will be there next Sunday. Does somebody want to join?


----------

